
Microsoft unveils new Edge logo that no longer looks like Internet Explorer - CitizenTekk
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/2/20944341/microsoft-edge-chromium-browser-logo-icon-wave-surf-new
======
zatertip
Blue firefox? They really need to up their game.

~~~
anotheryou
Firefox Nightly Logo:
[https://www.mozilla.org/media/protocol/img/logos/firefox/bro...](https://www.mozilla.org/media/protocol/img/logos/firefox/browser/nightly/logo-2xl.5fecca883211.png)

------
mahesh_rm
It does look like explorer to me!

